# weedeater blower motor



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

ive got a blower motor froma baracuda sv30 blower, i cant get it to run, ive torn it apart, re rung it even tho it didnt need it, replaced all the seals, and i want to run a 3 wheeled shwinn scooter with it, i cant get it to run, is got a new walbro carb and new gas and a new old stock sears(autolite) plug, the equivelent of a champion rcj8 i know its not an extended reach plug but its the right heat range and its the right thread and thread length
it wont freaking start and the shutoff switch is in the on position :drunk:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you maybe well tried trashing it and buying a new one?? you may have not re rung it right and it may be getting too much gas or either the coil is not set right or a wire's lose


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

trade it for a goat then shoot the goat and then eat the goat 


does it have fire ? put a screwdriver in the spark plug boot hold on to it and pull the starter rope , thats how i check them for fire ,


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its got spark and fuel, and the rings are held in place by pins, they are in right and ive got 125psi compression


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well then, thats what you should state at first now isn't it. could be its getting too much fuel


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

fire fuel and compression thats all it takes ,


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it dont run, the plug comes out wet after like 30 pulls and im choking it to start it, it doint try to run, half choke nothing, no choke nothing


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

dont choke it , it might not be firing under a load , are you sure the exaust port is not plugged up ????? try a nother plug


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its a new plug, not like just bought it but never used plug
and it dont start with no choke either


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

a plug will gas foul easy , if it gets flooded , try another plug


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah man when they get wet with gas they usually either just won't spark or will foul, have you tried a little starting fluid to get it going right away, but it may be the carb is out of wack, that and your choking it


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

starting fluid dont work
i tried 3 plugs
it wont start choke, or no choke


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

have you tried adjusting it??


----------

